# PLEASE HELP!!!!! My daughter's missing



## sharkchum

My daughter ran away from her mothers house in Texas city Sunday August 18 between 2:00am and 4:00am. My kids live with me in Dickinson , but were with there mother for visitation. Her name is Alexis Riley, she's 15yo, around 5'1" 110 lbs, she just dyed her hair burgundy with blond bangs. She has mental problems,bipolar,manic depression,and is suicidal. Shes on medication, but didn't take it with here. We found out the on the same day one of her friends that moved to Onalaska stole her grandmas truck,and came and picked my daughter up in Texas city. Her name is Kaycee Anne Chestnut, 15yo ,5'0" 85lbs. The truck they were in is a red dodge dakota extra cab, with a heart sticker on the back window. They could be hiding out around,Texas City,Dickinson,Bacliff,San Leon area. We also have reason to believe they may be headed to California. If you have seen either of these girls or truck, please contact me at 281-910-7770 or the Texas City police department. The first three pictures are my daughter, and the last one is Kaycee.


----------



## kodman1

I pray she is found soon.


----------



## bill

Hope she is ok and comes home


----------



## BATWING

bill said:


> Hope she is ok and comes home


x2!!


----------



## Bozo

I'll keep an eye out for a truck matching that description an your daughter. I'm praying for all of you that this ends a great homecoming for her.


----------



## jdusek

bill said:


> hope she is ok and comes home


x1000


----------



## trodery

Sorry to hear of your troubles. I posted the information on my Facebook page and asked everyone to please share.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

Good luck man. We'll be praying for you


----------



## flashlight

Call the grandmother of your daughters friend. Find out if she is still paying on the truck and where. If it is a used car lot she owes to, a lot of times they have tracking devices on their vehicles. Hopefully she will be found soon!


----------



## essayons75

I posted it over on the Freshwater board so the folks in Onalaska will be on the lookout. Prayers for her return.


----------



## regulator

praying and looking, keep us informed...


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Prayer going out for you and your family....


----------



## misbhavn

prayers sent


----------



## saltwatersensations

Ill keep a look out as well Johnny. Prayers sent too.


----------



## sweenyite

Prayers sent! Has an amber alert been issued?


----------



## Ducatibilt

Defenitely will be keeping an eye out and praying for the best for your family!


----------



## LazyL

Prayers sent! I will keep my eye out between down town and Seabrook where I live. I hope you guys find them.


----------



## trodery

I was just searching Craigslist to see if they had a missing persons section which I did not find. I did find a way to contact them to suggest a "Missing Children" section. Maybe they will do it!

I'm just trying to think of ways to help you!


----------



## WillieT

Prayers for you, your daughter and all your family. Hope for a quick and safe return of your daughter.


----------



## I Fall In

Prayers Sent for her safe return. May the Lord give you the strength to get through this.
God Bless


----------



## finkikin

I hope they are both found soon Sir!!


----------



## RACER

prayers for a safe fast return


----------



## bubbas kenner

Dear Lord please be with this family as they look for there loved daughter and please guide her to get ahold of her parents
My prayers continue for your search.


----------



## trodery

Here is a flyer I made to put in our office, feel free to print and hand out.


----------



## BlueWaveEd

Prayers up that she will come home as soon as possible or at least call and tell you she is alive and well. Prayers also for the family in this difficult time.


----------



## Operationduckhunt

Prayers sent. I will keep an eye out in my area of town as well.


----------



## mstrelectricman

I know you gotta be crazy with worry. Makes you wanna both kill em and hug em to death at the same time. Hope it all works out.


----------



## crashboatbasin

My heart goes out for you and your family .. I will keep an eye out


----------



## capt.sandbar

God Bless you brother!! And prayers both girls return home safely!


----------



## GunDog

I pray that you find her and she is okay.


----------



## trodery

I've printed 100 color flyers, if some of you would like to pass some around I'll share with you. You can stop by my office in Pasadena or I can meet you somewhere in Seabrook, Dickinson, or the League City area to give you some of these.

Terry 713-539-0918


----------



## RLwhaler

Prayers for her safe return.

Bless ya Terry!! I'm out of cabbage.....


----------



## JDS

Prayers up for you, and your loved ones.


----------



## TexasBoy79

Prayers sent for a speedy return. Trying time for sure. May god protect her and bring some ease to the pain your going through.


----------



## Dick Hanks

If either of the girls have cell phones, is there any way that the cell phone provider can GPS their location or identify last call location? Maybe even who they called the last couple of times.

My prayers are with you for their safe return.


----------



## TXDRAKE

Prayers on the way up for both!


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Prayers For A Happy Ending


----------



## V-Bottom

I will spread the word via ham radio.........Can cover Texas pretty good .....146.920mhz or 443.825 mhz Saltgrass Link both of these repeaters are out of Houston....will cover Texas and Western/Central La. Good Luck
Is a Lic. Plate # available?


----------



## Jamie_Lee

I'll be on the look out. I have shared this on my facebook page and asked others to share as well. Prayers heading your way!


----------



## reeltimer

Prayers for a speed return of these two girls.I have been thur the runaway with my own daughter once but I found her.hang in there dad.if you got the lic plate pm to me and I will check around my area.San Leon.


----------



## bassguitarman

Prayers sent for safe and quick return


----------



## ShadMan

Shared this post on my Facebook page. Hope it helps.


----------



## dparkerh

Is there an Amber Alert out yet? If not, do it.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

Prayers sent for a safe and speedy return home.


----------



## carryyourbooks

mstrelectricman said:


> I know you gotta be crazy with worry. Makes you wanna both kill em and hug em to death at the same time. Hope it all works out.


x2, i don't think i could go through that with any of my chillen'.

prayers sent!


----------



## Won Hunglo

Have you sent your daughter a PM on her Facebook/ Instagram account? Let them know you care and are worried about her and see if she calls.


----------



## Won Hunglo

dparkerh said:


> Is there an Amber Alert out yet? If not, do it.


Runaways do not qualify for Amber Alerts.


----------



## speckledred

Prayers for your daughter and the family. May GOD help you find her healthy and soon.


----------



## Zeitgeist

*Facebook Post*



trodery said:


> Here is a flyer I made to put in our office, feel free to print and hand out.


Yeah for those who have Facebook simply right click this flyer, save it on your desk top and then repost to your Facebook account. Prayers up John!


----------



## Hooked Up

ShadMan said:


> Shared this post on my Facebook page. Hope it helps.


I did too. Prayers going up for you and the girls! Guy


----------



## I Fall In

Zeitgeist said:


> Yeah for those who have Facebook simply right click this flyer, save it on your desk top and then repost to your Facebook account. Prayers up John!


Done. Ask all your friends to share.


----------



## mg64

Prayers sent!


----------



## iridered2003

prayers sent!! we will keep a eye out around galveston.


----------



## sharkchum

I want to thank everyone for the help and support.I just talked to Texas City PD,and they just now linked my daughter to Kaycee and the truck,over 24 hours since I told them about it. I don't think they are doing anything to help find my daughter, they don't even have a picture of her, and they told me the didn't need one. They won't issue a amber alert because she is a runaway and was not abducted. I filed a report with the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children. They can help get the information out to the public but it will take awhile. I don't know what else to to. I just want my baby girl back.


----------



## BullyARed

sweenyite said:


> Prayers sent! Has an* Amber alert* been issued?


2X. Do it quick. It seems they are bunch of idiots.


----------



## reeltimer

sharkchum said:


> I want to thank everyone for the help and support.I just talked to Texas City PD,and they just now linked my daughter to Kaycee and the truck,over 24 hours since I told them about it. I don't think they are doing anything to help find my daughter, they don't even have a picture of her, and they told me the didn't need one. They won't issue a amber alert because she is a runaway and was not abducted. I filed a report with the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children. They can help get the information out to the public but it will take awhile. I don't know what else to to. I just want my baby girl back.


There not much they can do according to my experience with law enforcement in relations to runaways but the stolen truck they can. and to the other posters runaways aren't put up on amber alert..they said the system couldn't handle it

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Won Hunglo

BullyARed said:


> 2X. Do it quick. It seems they are bunch of idiots.


She is a runaway. They don't issue Amber Alerts for runaways.


----------



## frank n texas

Have you been able to identify and speak to any of either girls other friends..Male & Female? Also with all the twitter, facebook, etc., these two young ladies have mention at least to one or more friends their plans....

How about credit cards...They will need gas at some point

Good luck locating them


----------



## BullyARed

Won Hunglo said:


> She is a runaway. They don't issue Amber Alerts for runaways.


But she is under 18. Use common sense! I pray that she will return home safe.


----------



## artys_only

*Prayers sent*

Hope you find them , safe and ok


----------



## Bubbaette

I'm headed south to Rockport/Corpus area tomorrow. I will watch like a hawk for that truck. Praying for her safe return.


----------



## jdusek

If they do have cell phones login to your account and you see the incomming outgoing calls. Start calling them.


----------



## frank n texas

Show and distribute pictures/flyers at all places she liked to hang out at..

Sonic, Mc Donalds, Whataburger, Burger King, etc..

Possibly offer reward for leads/tips


----------



## fouL-n-fin

Prayers your way! 


Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## bubbas kenner

I promise you there are pictures of them at Laporte hi school,our police station bulletin board and several corner stores ,thank you for the copies trodery (Terry).All efforts are not in vain.


----------



## kenny

Did you call the police and do and Amber alert?


----------



## portalto

First of all, my prayers are with you. I cannot imagine what you are going through.
I posted Terry's flyer on my FB page. I'm originally from LM and have many friends in the LM, TC, SF, Dickinson area. They will share the flyer.


----------



## dbarham

kenny said:


> Did you call the police and do and Amber alert?


Yes he has done all that read the above posts....


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Praying for a safe return.


----------



## Riley & Sons

My thoughts and prayers go out to you. God speed for her safe return. At 15, I don't think they will be gone long. Please keep us posted. You will have her back fishing with you very soon!!


----------



## WildCard07

Can't imagine what you are going through. Prayers for a safe return.


----------



## Danny Jansen

God bless and help all involved. Hang in there Dad.


----------



## roundman

prayers sent !!


----------



## agonzales1981

Prayers sent ill keep my eyes peeled


----------



## fishin minnie

Praying for your daughter to be found safe!!! My heart goes out to you!!


----------



## mg64

More prayers sent!


----------



## trodery

Folks, I have created a Facebook group to help spread the word. If you are a Facebook user please join the group and lets spread the word! PLEASE!!!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1404617939756639/


----------



## TranTheMan

A few months back when a 2cooler's truck was stolen along with his hunting dog/buddy, local TV stations picked up the story and spread the news. I just wonder if the same publicity can be done for the OP? 

Prayer for her safe return.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK

*Sorry to Hear!!*

Prayers for everyone involved...


----------



## Won Hunglo

BullyARed said:


> But she is under 18. Use common sense! I pray that she will return home safe.


Not my rule. I did not write the law.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

I will say a prayer for her safety, this just puts all of our issues into perspective. My day doesn't seem so bad now. Going to make my daughter pray with me, I think God listens to her.


----------



## SwampRat

Prayers sent for everyone involved. Hoping she gets home soon.


----------



## cdfishingred

*Prayers Sent*

Posted on my Facebook


----------



## BullyARed

SharkChum, read this link.

http://news.yahoo.com/how-and-why-t...ency-alerts-to-your-smartphone-211346691.html

Some sources you may want to use.


----------



## tennisplayer2

Prayers sent.


----------



## Wolf6151

For those wanting an Amber Alert to be issued, there are a very specific set of criteria that have to be met for an Amber Alert to be issued and being a runaway, regardless of age, does not qualify. She was not abducted, or went missing under suspicious circumstances. If an Amber Alert were issued for every runaway, Houston alone would issue 10-30 every day and they would lose their importance. Prayers for a swift and safe return.

Advice: track her down through her friends. You don't need to know them all, one will lead you to the next and so on. Question them in front of their parents so hopefully they grasp the importance of the situation and will talk. If she has a cell phone talk to the provider and see if they will track the phone, some will some won't. This might require a subpeona. If she has an ATM card do the same with the bank. Most likely she will be home in a day or 2.


----------



## sea hunt 202

hope she is found soon, take some time and look at her face book-twiter this should shed some light. You can get a web dude to crack her pass word, get on it now time is of the essents god bless


----------



## Spirit

Shared on Facebook. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## Cody C

Hope they are found soon. 
My cousin did the same thing at 15. She came home 4 days later. Dirty, cold, and broken. Was a bad deal at the time but I think that was basically the bottom for her and now she is in college and doing well. 
Good luck in finding your daughter. 


Cody C


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I think some of the cell phone ideas are great. My guess is that she will continue using it.

Contact her friends. Very likely she has friends that know where she is. You need to convince her friends of the truth: that you love your daughter and need your daughter. If you can convince her friends of that, they may get her to call you.


----------



## Sauce

Prayers for a safe return


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Whitebassfisher said:


> I think some of the cell phone ideas are great. My guess is that she will continue using it.
> 
> Contact her friends. Very likely she has friends that know where she is. You need to convince her friends of the truth: that you love your daughter and need your daughter. If you can convince her friends of that, they may get her to call you.


May be the best and fastest route. Good luck!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LazyL

Not sure if she has an iPhone but if she does and if you have the find my iPhone app enabled you can find the phone on google maps exactly where it is... Just an idea


----------



## Savage Rods

I sure hope everything turns out all right. I too shared on our facebook page. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Prayers sent. Be strong and have Faith. I will keep an eye out. H


----------



## tboltmike

Such a beautiful girl. Praying for her return..so much to live for


----------



## reeltimer

Sharlchum call me I pm you my number we need to talk about the other girl.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## weimtrainer

I was a runaway at 16, and have tracked and found my brothers/sisters runaway kids and taken them in. Do they have friends in Cali or just going for a joy ride? If joy ride, they will likely head for the "popular spots" on the CA coast, which makes them easier to track. Either of them have bank accounts, debit or credit cards? Aside from phone records, these the most easily tracked.
Gonna say this, won't be popular, but has proven true for me and my family. Young girls, on the road, need money. Check biker bars and strip clubs. Have found both my 14 & 16 yr old nieces in such places when they went missing. Both within 200 miles of home. Depends on how much $$ they left with. Wish you luck & send prayers up for all involved.


----------



## fishingcacher

If they have a smart phone you might be able to locate them using your computer.


----------



## SlicksVR4

Prayers sent!


----------



## fishingtwo

My Prayers they come back safe, posted on FB and will keep an eye out for the red dodge.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom

Praying for a safe return. Can't even imagine what you and your family are going through. We all will keep a lookout for your daughter & that truck.


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txranger

Prayers for a safe return!


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Any updates Johnny? I have been on the look out when I'm driving.


----------



## trodery

Folks, I've been chatting with the family a bit, both here and on Facebook. The daughter DOES NOT have her phone with her!

Once again, I have created a group on Facebook to help get the word out and get her picture circulated a bit more. If you go here and ask to join the group I will let you in and hope that you will also share on your Facebook page. Whether you like Facebook or not, it can be used for good purposes!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1404617939756639/

Here is one update from the Facebook page...

*Missing Girls Update: The girls were possibly spotted Sunday in Texas City. They were with an African American Male with dreds past his shoulders. He was driving a silver/gray Toyota Camry. We have had several people say they saw them yesterday in Texas City around the Nessler center pool and then at the Raceway gas station. John and I truly appreciate you all getting this info out. Any tips are helpful. One of them might bring Alexis home. Machelle and John Riley*


----------



## WillieT

trodery said:


> Folks, I've been chatting with the family a bit, both here and on Facebook. The daughter DOES NOT have her phone with her!
> 
> Once again, I have created a group on Facebook to help get the word out and get her picture circulated a bit more. If you go here and ask to join the group I will let you in and hope that you will also share on your Facebook page. Whether you like Facebook or not, it can be used for good purposes!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1404617939756639/
> 
> Here is one update from the Facebook page...
> 
> *Missing Girls Update: The girls were possibly spotted Sunday in Texas City. They were with an African American Male with dreds past his shoulders. He was driving a silver/gray Toyota Camry. We have had several people say they saw them yesterday in Texas City around the Nessler center pool and then at the Raceway gas station. John and I truly appreciate you all getting this info out. Any tips are helpful. One of them might bring Alexis home. Machelle and John Riley*


Does her friend have a cell phone that could be traced? Have you spoken with her friend's parents, and how are they responding? The girls friends could give you the information you need.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

trodery said:


> Folks, I've been chatting with the family a bit, both here and on Facebook. The daughter DOES NOT have her phone with her!
> 
> Once again, I have created a group on Facebook to help get the word out and get her picture circulated a bit more. If you go here and ask to join the group I will let you in and hope that you will also share on your Facebook page. Whether you like Facebook or not, it can be used for good purposes!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1404617939756639/
> 
> Here is one update from the Facebook page...
> 
> *Missing Girls Update: The girls were possibly spotted Sunday in Texas City. They were with an African American Male with dreds past his shoulders. He was driving a silver/gray Toyota Camry. We have had several people say they saw them yesterday in Texas City around the Nessler center pool and then at the Raceway gas station. John and I truly appreciate you all getting this info out. Any tips are helpful. One of them might bring Alexis home. Machelle and John Riley*


Hopefully this is true. Means they haven't fled the state. Hopefully when funds run out she contacts her parents.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Are the authorities involved? Are you absolutely sure this is a cut & dry runaway situation? I'm getting vibes of a child predator / luring them away from home / kidnapping deal. I would certainly be filing reports with any law enforcement agency that would listen. The civilian dragnet y'all have going is fantastic, although I would get the authorities involved in every way possible.


----------



## N2Fowl

Hopefully she will come soon.....authorities should put a little more effort into this situation, if it was there daughter they would be doing everything they could in there power....prayers are sent, will be on look out...


----------



## DCAVA

God be with your daughter and your family during this tough time. Prayers to youall.


----------



## reeltimer

some very good leads were developed last night. that's all I can say at the moment

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

I was hoping that this would be resolved with a positive outcome when I opened this thread this morning. At least progress is made. Prayers for all concerned.


----------



## HTownBoi281

If she has an Iphone you can do a find my iphone and track her maybe?? I hope both the girls get found and home safe!!


----------



## mustangeric

wow im so sorry to hear this i will keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## omgidk

Iphones cant be tracked by find my iphone if the location services are turned off, but the cell number can be tracked by the right departments. I hope she is found safe and everything is ok.


----------



## acoastalbender

I will also keep my eyes and ears open, praying for a good outcome...


.


----------



## trodery

Once again folks... Alexis DOES NOT have her phone with her.


----------



## jdipper1

Prayers sent.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## MEGABITE

Send the flyer to Mr. Porter at

www.thepolicenews.net

I'm sure he'll post it. Alot of people read his page


----------



## iboots78

*prayers sent*

Praying you find her safe and soon!


----------



## trodery

MEGABITE said:


> Send the flyer to Mr. Porter at
> 
> www.thepolicenews.net
> 
> I'm sure he'll post it. Alot of people read his page


I just posted it on their FB page


----------



## sharkchum

We have gotten a bunch of leads and most of them are leading to the same two people. I'm not going to post the names yet because if they run I may never find my daughter. They are having pressure put on them hard right now ,but if they don't speak up soon I will post there names to the public so there lives can be ripped apart like mine is. The police have been no help at all so I'm having to do this myself, with the help of all the people on 2cool and facebook.I can't thank everyone enough for all the help.


----------



## mustangeric

let me know and we can put together an old fashion posse we got your back


----------



## frank n texas

Any chance the two you are hoping to come forward might have any outstanding "warrants" out on them to where you could get police support?

Just a thought here..


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1)

sharkchum said:


> The police have been no help at all


I find this response more than I should. Just went through something myself where I got no help from the police.

Praying for a safe return and that everything works out.


----------



## Ruthless53

Saltwater Boy(1) said:


> I find this response more than I should. Just went through something myself where I got no help from the police.
> 
> Praying for a safe return and that everything works out.


Im so sorry you are having to go through this!! Cant even imagine! I wish this was in Montgomery County. They had 6 officers at the door of a lady who worked at a kennel we boarded our best hunting dog at in less than an hour when she refused to give him back to us. Praying for a positive outcome for your family!


----------



## shanesdad

mustangeric said:


> let me know and we can put together an old fashion posse we got your back


<<<allways ready to lock and load

Sorry for the hell you must be going through I have no idea how I could keep it together enough to post on here God Bless


----------



## Mrschasintail

I posted on my Facebook too. Good luck, my prayers are with you!


----------



## roundman

this one different or part of it? 
* Police seek help finding missing teen girl *

Posted: Tuesday, August 20, 2013 11:41 am 
By CHRIS PASCHENKO 
Authorities on Tuesday asked for the publicâ€™s help in finding the whereabouts of a teenage girl reported as a missing runaway.
Chrissa Gonzales, 14, was last seen Monday night leaving her home in the 3300 block of Utah Avenue, Dickinson police said.

http://www.galvestondailynews.com/news/local_news/article_5b253a72-09b7-11e3-98fc-0019bb30f31a.html


----------



## saltwatersensations

I have a shovel..


----------



## N2Fowl

Our law enforcement is a joke in these parts.....we are here to help and will stand behind you a hundred percent....keep faith we aint giving up until you get your little girl back home....


----------



## essayons75

Different girl. Keep looking.


----------



## spotsndots

Please delete those 2 posts. Ruthless hit it on the head and I don't know how it even opened up with the screen lock on.

Prayers sent for them to be found

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trodery

I asked a good friend of mine to create a new flyer.

There is also the FB Group at https://www.facebook.com/groups/1404617939756639/ to help get word out. If you are a FB user please join the group and share it.


----------



## Shin-Diggin

Trodery, can you clear up some confusion and it may have been cover already. Is the stolen truck the teens may be in a durango or dakota p/u? Seems both have been said in this thread.


----------



## trodery

Shin-Diggin said:


> Trodery, can you clear up some confusion and it may have been cover already. Is the stolen truck the teens may be in a durango or dakota p/u? Seems both have been said in this thread.


It is my understanding that it is a red Dodge Dakota extra cab but there was also some indication that the girsl were spotted Sunday ...
*They were with an African American Male with dreds past his shoulders. He was driving a silver/gray Toyota Camry. We have had several people say they saw them yesterday in Texas City around the Nessler center pool and then at the Raceway gas station.*


----------



## fender bender

Praying for a safe return .


----------



## Shin-Diggin

trodery said:


> It is my understanding that it is a red Dodge Dakota extra cab but there was also some indication that the girsl were spotted Sunday ...
> *They were with an African American Male with dreds past his shoulders. He was driving a silver/gray Toyota Camry. We have had several people say they saw them yesterday in Texas City around the Nessler center pool and then at the Raceway gas station.*


Ok thanks. The flyer you just posted mention both models of dodges.


----------



## trodery

Shin-Diggin said:


> Ok thanks. The flyer you just posted mention both models of dodges.


Well, we can just look for both types


----------



## FearNoFish

I am so sorry and cannot imagine what you are going through right now. They will not get far without money, were are gas/credit cards taken that can be traced? What about the truck - any chance of a GPS tracking device from the finance company? 
Not trying to be racist her but being seen with a black dude with dreadlocks does not sound very good unless this is a known friend of hers. There are scumbags that hang out in the bus terminals of every major city in America looking for teenage runaways. My girlfriend who has always looked very young for her age used to get approached by them in bus terminals when she would come home from college for weekends thinking she was a runaway; they are total scumbag predators. I also have friends that used to work in "Gentleman's Clubs" and many show up there looking for work as their options for income are extremely limited.

I am surprised the police are doing nothing about it as they know better than anybody the dangers of a teenage girl being on the streets, but if you find her and need an "extraction team" to bring her home just say the word and many of us will gladly lend a hand for that.


----------



## CIRCLE C

To those of you that have been dealing with the family, has the name Chris Osberry come up at all? I've just started doing some digging in my spare time at work, and wonder if this might be the fella in the silver Camry.


----------



## WillieT

CircleC said:


> To those of you that have been dealing with the family, has the name Chris Osberry come up at all? I've just started doing some digging in my spare time at work, and wonder if this might be the fella in the silver Camry.


I googled Chris Osberry and came up with Michael Andrew Osberry who is, or was. in Galveston. You can see his record.


----------



## sharkchum

roundman said:


> this one different or part of it?
> * Police seek help finding missing teen girl *
> 
> Posted: Tuesday, August 20, 2013 11:41 am
> By CHRIS PASCHENKO
> Authorities on Tuesday asked for the publicâ€™s help in finding the whereabouts of a teenage girl reported as a missing runaway.
> Chrissa Gonzales, 14, was last seen Monday night leaving her home in the 3300 block of Utah Avenue, Dickinson police said.
> 
> http://www.galvestondailynews.com/news/local_news/article_5b253a72-09b7-11e3-98fc-0019bb30f31a.html


This girl hung out with my daughter and Kaycee. She could have Information on my daughter, but Dickinson PD didn't question her because they didn't know my daughter and Kaycee were runaways, because Texas City PD hasn't sent the Information out to anyone.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

shaggydog said:


> I googled Chris Osberry and came up with Michael Andrew Osberry who is, or was. in Galveston. You can see his record.


----------



## I Fall In

Still Praying.


----------



## CIRCLE C

Blk Jck 224 said:


>


Interesting. I ended up at that fellas name looking through some facebook photos, then found a fb group that only had a handful of members, and the Kaycee girl had been added by this fella. Certainly not anything concrete, but his name kept popping up amongst the friends in that fb group. It will be interesting to see if this guy has any involvement.


----------



## frank n texas

If so, perhaps the search should include New Orleans...Easy drive and a place he knows and can hide in pretty easy...


----------



## bobbyoshay

have yall run his record yet?

The pics i have just found for a Mike Osberry in Galveston does not show him having dreadlocks. No car shown registered in his name but there are quite a few with the same last name. Any partial LP from a gas station video?


----------



## roundman

sharkchum said:


> This girl hung out with my daughter and Kaycee. She could have Information on my daughter, but Dickinson PD didn't question her because they didn't know my daughter and Kaycee were runaways, because Texas City PD hasn't sent the Information out to anyone.


 maybe they can question now.
* Missing teen girl found safe this morning *

Posted: Tuesday, August 20, 2013 11:41 am | _ Updated: 12:18 pm, Tue Aug 20, 2013. _ 
By CHRIS PASCHENKO 
DICKINSON â€" A teenage girl reported Monday as a missing runaway was found safe today, police said.
Chrissa Gonzales, 14, was found about 11:30 a.m., police said.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

The most important point here is of course the safe outcome for Alexis Riley. 


I have an honest question though: Above what age do the different law enforcement agencies not care? If Alexis was younger and lost, I hope they would care. If she had been abducted, I hope they would care. She is 15! Not an adult legally. I realize there are a lot of runaways, but wouldn't a database of US law enforcement agencies make sense for runaways under 18? It seems like a much better way to spend funds than many ways they are used now. How much pain and suffering could it prevent?


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Looks like this isn't that Kaycee girl's first time to run away.....

http://thepolicenews.net/default.as...Group/Home/NewsLetterID/39009/startrow/10.htm


----------



## Jamie_Lee

Says she was found in Bacliff last time...maybe that is where she went again with Alexis... http://www.groupbuilder.net/client_files/dickinson/display_rel_public.php?release_num=21660


----------



## Reconspacediver

Bozo said:


> I'll keep an eye out for a truck matching that description an your daughter. I'm praying for all of you that this ends a great homecoming for her.


I will keep my eys out in the friendswood area


----------



## slimeyreel

*Prayers sent*

Prayers sent. I work in Texas City every day when I get off I will spend some time looking before heading home.


----------



## Zeitgeist

*Update!!!*

Johnny (Sharkchum) just called me and wanted me to post this information as he is driving.

It was just reported that they were seen at Lou's Grocery in Bacliff. Lou's is at 4th/5th and Grand Avenue. Grand is 646 when you keep heading East past 146. Last seen at Avenue D & 11th in Bacliff.

He wanted me to ask if there is anyone in the area that could post the flier at Lou's.

Thanks.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Lou's Supermarket.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Possible direction.


----------



## Ducatibilt

Zeitgeist said:


> Johnny (Sharckchum) just called me and wanted me to post this information as he is driving.
> 
> It was just reported that they were just seen at Lou's Grocery in Bacliff. Lou's is at 4th/5th and Grand Avenue. Grand is 646 when you keep heading East past 146. Last seen at Avenue D & 11th in Bacliff.
> 
> He wanted me to ask if there is anyone in the area that could post the flier at Lou's.
> 
> Thanks.


Did he specify what they were seen in? Was it the red truck?


----------



## Zeitgeist

Ducatibilt said:


> Did he specify what they were seen in? Was it the red truck?


On foot I believe.


----------



## WillieT

I am too far away to help, but my question is, what should be done if they are spotted?


----------



## Zeitgeist

Call John Riley 281-910-7770.


----------



## Herb Burnwell

In route


----------



## Zeitgeist

TeamCGR said:


> In route


Good job! Have to head to PLand and Lou's said someone has already stopped by. Johnny is good people!


----------



## Rotate

If you can bring some clothes for a scent it's worth a call to Greater Houston Search Dogs, Greater Houston Search Dogs: Susan Martinez: (832) 524-6838.

They work with law enforcement, Laura recovery center etc..

Especially helpful if you know where they have been shopping or walking


----------



## Won Hunglo

*sharkchum* - Have you thought things out? What is your plan when she is found? She wants to be gone and you want her home. Confrontation with her is not going to end well. You really need to have a well taught out plan or you might lose her forever.


----------



## saltwatersensations

I drove all around there didnt see them.


----------



## trodery

I just left the area,drove around for an hour. I'll be back in the area later


----------



## goinpostal3

My guess would be they are at the house of one of Kaycee's friends in the area of Lou's Grocery. Truck is probably around there somewhere, but they are staying on foot to keep from having it seen. I'd bet they will return to Lou's as they will want sodas, etc. Maybe keep an eye on that place. 
If I remember that area right, isn't there a Jack in the Box or something right at 646/146? If so, that' definitely within walking distance of their last seen location too.


----------



## Trick-or-trout

Post a reward her friends will give her up
For cash


----------



## carryyourbooks

Won Hunglo said:


> *sharkchum* - Have you thought things out? What is your plan when she is found? She wants to be gone and you want her home. Confrontation with her is not going to end well. You really need to have a well taught out plan or you might lose her forever.


i would like to know the same thing. i have a 15 yo daughter and don't know what i would do if this was happening to me. moreover, i don't know what i would do if she was a repeat offender. i would definitely feel guilty for having everyone look for her everytime she leaves. don't we (parents) have any thing we can do to keep her from constantly checking out?


----------



## InfamousJ

carryyourbooks said:


> i would like to know the same thing. i have a 15 yo daughter and don't know what i would do if this was happening to me. moreover, i don't know what i would do if she was a repeat offender. i would definitely feel guilty for having everyone look for her everytime she leaves. don't we (parents) have any thing we can do to keep her from constantly checking out?


no kidding.. my heart couldn't take it once or multiple times... it's almost like if they keep running you just have to wait to see if they return, praying for their safety and return the entire time they are out there.. prayers out to Dad and all the kids that things get better for them.


----------



## mg64

Good luck. Hope this turns out great for everyone. No advice here as I have never been in your situation. Once again best wishes and prayers sent for all.


----------



## reeltimer

Jamie_Lee said:


> Looks like this isn't that Kaycee girl's first time to run away.....
> 
> http://thepolicenews.net/default.as...Group/Home/NewsLetterID/39009/startrow/10.htm


Jamie when this has a happy ending i will elaborate my experience( my daughter) with above problem and when i saw her her pic i was like aww sheet.This girl Kaycee is bad news.


----------



## roundman

reeltimer said:


> Jamie when this has a happy ending i will elaborate my experience( my daughter) with above problem and when i saw her her pic i was like aww sheet.This girl Kaycee is bad news.


after looking at her facebook page pictures etc ( https://www.facebook.com/kaycee.chestnut/photos ) , i think like a lot of young kids nowadays they get into this thug mentality thing thinking its cool, lots of these kids always saying/posing in thug talk like meh bored/i bored/, how about this guy https://www.facebook.com/chris.byerly1


----------



## Jamie_Lee

roundman said:


> after looking at her facebook page pictures etc ( https://www.facebook.com/kaycee.chestnut/photos ) , i think like a lot of young kids nowadays they get into this thug mentality thing thinking its cool, lots of these kids always saying/posing in thug talk like meh bored/i bored/, how about this guy https://www.facebook.com/chris.byerly1


I believe that Chris kid is Kaycee's boyfriend. There is also a recent FB page created "Chris Loves Kaycee Byerly" that I found


----------



## roundman

Jamie_Lee said:


> I believe that Chris kid is Kaycee's boyfriend. There is also a recent FB page created "Chris Loves Kaycee Byerly" that I found


nice picture he posted 4 hours ago


----------



## Jamie_Lee

roundman said:


> nice picture he posted 4 hours ago


right? I was going to go through her friends list and see which ones showed that they live in Bacliff and then look up the last name on the Galveston County Appraisal District website to get addresses, but she has over 4 thousand friends on there :/


----------



## goinpostal3

John - I hope the address info and last name comparison I called you about a little while ago helps out.

Jamie_Lee - I did something similar and was able to give John a couple of potential addresses.
When I get home from my own surveillance, I plan to compare some TDL records...

You and your daughter are in our prayers.
Jason


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

10 years ago this might have taken months to resolve. With the power of 2cool and social networks, and interweb, this could be resolved in a matter of days. I commend everyone of yall that are taking time out of you lives to help a fellow friend! Great Job 2cool and you 23 guests that are currently reading!!


----------



## dbarham

Praying for safe return...


----------



## rbscooter

Hope everything works out for you


----------



## reeltimer

Jamie_Lee said:


> I believe that Chris kid is Kaycee's boyfriend. There is also a recent FB page created "Chris Loves Kaycee Byerly" that I found


there was no attitude when I stopped by to say high today.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## dbarham

reeltimer said:


> there was no attitude when I stopped by to say high today.
> 
> sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


I bet not what would you do if the WBS was at your door?? Way to go Chris


----------



## LoweTide

*possible phone number*

Kaycee Anne Chestnut:
Halie ill Show you everything. Text me. 8322174664

Here is a phone number Kaycee posted to her friend a couple months ago on one of her photos tagged on her fb page.


----------



## Gemini8

I sincerely pray for a safe return & resolution to this. I cannot imagine the agony a parent goes through. One step at a time, but there is a white elephant that needs to be addressed & please don't think I am judging. But there is a root cause of why this happening besides being influenced by a bad seed. To the OP, I hope that you & your daughter can get the guidance and help you need to figure out what is going on. My heart goes out to you! What a blessing to have a site such as this to help. Kudos to all !!!


----------



## trodery

They have abandoned the red truck, to our knowledge they are on foot/depending on others for transportation. The truck was recovered earlier today.


----------



## reeltimer

we are getting close folks..


----------



## willsoonbfishin

God bless every single one of you that are stepping up to help find the missing young lady. I hope and pray she comes home safe and sound and will open up to her parents about what made her run so that the entire family can begin the healing process.


----------



## WillieT

I hope when I get up in the morning, this issue will have come to a happy conclusion. There are a lot of concerned and caring people giving of themselves. I pray for a happy resolution.


----------



## bobbyoshay

I'm kinda headed that way tomorrow afternoon. I'll check first thing in the morning and if no positive update ill head that way early am and run surveillance. I'd love to locate them and then drink a beer in Kemah while eating a Bakkhus burger. Great reason for a road trip


----------



## Moonshine

Looks like good young men....


Sorry for your troubles but sounds like your on the right path.... Hope it works out


----------



## bill

Everyone please remember these are minors and not to post their personal information. LEO's should be able to take care of this and there are a lot of Galveston County in that area driving around.


----------



## TWHJ28

Both those boys need a really good *** whipping and wear their hat straight. couple pieces of trash for sure. Getting ready to bombard their facebook page if i can.


----------



## frank n texas

Picture worth 1000 words...:hairout:

I am sure you nerves and emotions are getting raw by the minute but please keep your wits about you if and when you wind up doing a face to face with either of these men.

One push..one shove, etc and you will be having to go thru more legal battles than you can imaging if you get charged with "Assualt & or Battery"

Have a witness with you...

Keep a cool head..

Best of luck..


----------



## sharkchum

The police said the truck was recovered at a church in Bacliff, so they are on foot.They are in the Bacliff area. I know who the people are that know where my daughter is, but because they are minors I can't give there information out on a public forum because of legal ramifications, so I'm asking everyone that already knows who they are to not mention there names on here. The 2cool family has been my biggest help dealing with all of this and I don't want to cause any trouble here. With that being said, I on the other hand could care less about legal ramifications, little punks that think they are some kind of gangsters,or going to jail.I have had a lot of dealings in all these matters in my life, and my lawyers can deal with those matters as they arise.All I want Is my daughter ,and I will do everything in my power to get her back.


----------



## DCAVA

Those boys need a swift kick in the arse! Be smarter and one step ahead of these hoodlums. You will have your daughter back soon God willing.


----------



## glenbo

My g/f and I go through Bacliff almost every day and are planning to tomorrow, we'll keep an eye out and keep you and your kids in our prayers. Stay strong.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Hold Fast Johnny!


----------



## hsif

Please remember that we have a hurting, worrying father here before you post comments or pictures about how "bad" the people are that his daughter might be with.


----------



## saltwatersensations

sharkchum said:


> The police said the truck was recovered at a church in Bacliff, so they are on foot.They are in the Bacliff area. I know who the people are that know where my daughter is, but because they are minors I can't give there information out on a public forum because of legal ramifications, so I'm asking everyone that already knows who they are to not mention there names on here. The 2cool family has been my biggest help dealing with all of this and I don't want to cause any trouble here. With that being said, I on the other hand could care less about legal ramifications, little punks that think they are some kind of gangsters,or going to jail.I have had a lot of dealings in all these matters in my life, and my lawyers can deal with those matters as they arise.All I want Is my daughter ,and I will do everything in my power to get her back.


Johnny let me know if you may need a hand. I will be watching this thread. Hopefully someone sees them again.


----------



## BlueWaveEd

Prayers continue for safe return of your daughter and comfort for you and the family as you go through this painful event.


----------



## misbhavn

This thread is no longer a sticky...I hope that means good news.


----------



## trodery

jtupper said:


> This thread is no longer a sticky...I hope that means good news.


I've been staying in touch with the family and I have NOT heard of any good news yet. Yesterday I requested a sticky for this thread, don't know why it's no longer a sticky.


----------



## mustangeric

then we can just keep it at the top with updates *wink


----------



## Fish Specialist

I'm sorry I can't physically help because I'm in south fl. I WILL Pray.


----------



## troutsupport

Prayers sent


----------



## rubberducky

I don't know if anyone has posted the flyer on here or not. I got it off the Facebook page and passed out about and left about 100 last night in Texas city. 
I have the flyer if it needs to be posted on here just let me know 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## wfishtx

WOW!!!! You guys and gals of 2cool are some pretty special people. 

My ability to physically help is pretty much zero, but my prayers are going out to all of those involved and praying for a safe return home.


----------



## sharkchum

*Update*

There is still no word on my daughter. I just got off the phone with Texas City PD and they said they are going to go talk to the people I told them about. It's been 4 days since she's been missing. Every second that goes by puts my daughter in more danger.


----------



## KDubBlast

Best of luck to you man. Sent one up for ya.


----------



## ReelBadCompany

Praying for you and your daughter!!


----------



## frank n texas

Put too much heat on them with flyers, etc. and they could go underground or out of the area on ya...

Stay strong...I went thru this with two family members...


----------



## sweenyite

Any good news yet?


----------



## bill

sharkchum said:


> There is still no word on my daughter. I just got off the phone with Texas City PD and they said they are going to go talk to the people I told them about. It's been 4 days since she's been missing. Every second that goes by puts my daughter in more danger.


If she is in Baycliff, why not talk to the Galveston County Sheriff's Department? They have jurisdiction and units up/down Grand all day/night. Just about everyday, at or around noon there will be a couple units at McDonalds or Jack-in-the-Box. When they finish eating, they will go down Grand and pass Lou's. They would be the ones to see the kids if they are on the streets.


----------



## sharkchum

bill said:


> If she is in Baycliff, why not talk to the Galveston County Sheriff's Department? They have jurisdiction and units up/down Grand all day/night. Just about everyday, at or around noon there will be a couple units at McDonalds or Jack-in-the-Box. When they finish eating, they will go down Grand and pass Lou's. They would be the ones to see the kids if they are on the streets.


 Texas city sent out a bolo to all surrounding agencies and to Galveston County. But they just done it today.We also gave flyers to the constables and to any Galveston County officers we saw while driving around yesterday.


----------



## reeltimer

sharkchum said:


> Texas city sent out a bolo to all surrounding agencies and to Galveston County. But they just done it today.We also gave flyers to the constables and to any Galveston County officers we saw while driving around yesterday.


Brother have you heard anything from that lady?

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## HarborHustler

Hey bro, im sending out the feelers all i can. Im gonna hit the streets and look this evening. 
If shes Not in a house Im gonna find her or at least one of those little posers shes with.


----------



## Fuelin

Why am I not seeing this all over the media???


----------



## reeltimer

Fuelin said:


> Why am I not seeing this all over the media???


Ask TCPD...

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## trodery

Fuelin said:


> Why am I not seeing this all over the media???


We contacted many of the local Houston media yesterday, if I remember correctly only one station expressed an interest in speaking to the family. It's my belief that with this being a "runaway" situation the media is less interested than if it had been an abduction. I was hoping that the fact Alexis has a condition that requires medication would have changed their minds a bit but as of right now I don't see it happening!


----------



## Paul Marx

Take fliers to all the utility companies (water , gas , electric and such) they are out on the streets all day long. Pizza places and anybody that makes home deliveries . Oh and the post office.


----------



## Johnny9

trodery said:


> We contacted many of the local Houston media yesterday, if I remember correctly only one station expressed an interest in speaking to the family. It's my belief that with this being a "runaway" situation the media is less interested than if it had been an abduction. I was hoping that the fact Alexis has a condition that requires medication would have changed their minds a bit but as of right now I don't see it happening!


Hard to believe that our great Media would not help with a matter as urgent as this and she needs required medication. Are there any 2coolers that have a connection to help this get on the local news and radio.?


----------



## mustangeric

still on stand by for when the extraction team is needed.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01

Sharkchum stay strong brother and have faith and everything will work out... I couldnt even imagine what your going through.....prayers going out to anyone involvedddd......


----------



## Barefoot Boy

DCAVA said:


> Those boys need a swift kick in the arse! Be smarter and one step ahead of these hoodlums. You will have your daughter back soon God willing.


May need to be discrete about what is posted on the Facebook page. What with the "Graph Search" function on FB, the people you are looking for can also see how close you are getting, etc., by simply typing her name. (you can be sure some of these kids have Facebook going on their phone 24-7)

In other words, use PM or 2cool to relay info, if you can.

Just a thought. God Bless. Praying for a positive outcome.:clover:


----------



## Zeitgeist

I drove around Bacliff on my lunch break. There are a lot of people riding bikes and walking on the side streets. I passed out a couple of fliers. I actually ran across a constable trolling the streets. The suggestion about utilities workers above is a good idea because I actually saw a crew working on the street.

Also, if you considered a small monetary reward, that would get things moving. I think some of the characters I saw would give information.


----------



## Bull Red

I'll pray for you and your daughter Sharkchum.

I was in your situation once, but it was over in 2 days. I can only imagine how crazy it must make you.


----------



## dallas16v

I have a couple of people that I know that live in that area... I will be contacting them to keep a look out..


----------



## trodery

*I will personally offer a $500 reward to anybody that can give the exact location of Alexis Riley that results in her father being reunited with her!

To receive this reward you must call Johnny (her father) at 281-910-7770 to report her location and it must be a location where he can reunite with Alexis.*

I'll challenge other 2coolers to contribute to this reward fund!


----------



## saltwatersensations

trodery said:


> *I will personally offer a $500 reward to anybody that can give the exact location of Alexis Riley that results in her father being reunited with her!
> 
> To receive this reward you must call Johnny (her father) at 281-810-7770 to report her location and it must be a location where he can reunite with Alexis.*
> 
> I'll challenge other 2coolers to contribute to this reward fund!


This is Johnny's number 281-910-7770


----------



## trodery

saltwatersensations said:


> This is Johnny's number 281-910-7770


Thank you, I just changed the number!


----------



## trodery

trodery said:


> *I will personally offer a $500 reward to anybody that can give the exact location of Alexis Riley that results in her father being reunited with her!
> 
> To receive this reward you must call Johnny (her father) at 281-910-7770 to report her location and it must be a location where he can reunite with Alexis.*
> 
> I'll challenge other 2coolers to contribute to this reward fund!


I've sent a couple PM's to some guys that I think will step up on this... let's see what they can do!


----------



## trodery

Reward is now $1100


----------



## misbhavn

You're a good man, Trodery. Someone hit him with some green...says I must spread it around first.


----------



## dallas16v

The wife and I have plans to be in the area after work.. We will see what we can do...


----------



## RACER

I greened him for you!


----------



## mustangeric

put me in for 100.00 trodery


----------



## trodery

Thank you Eric


----------



## CobraO

Sent you a PM. Let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## MarkU

Throwing this out there. Anyone contacted the Gal County Daily News? Since there now is a reward. They may take the story. 
I would, but I've been banned by the editor(s)..They didn't like me pointing out their slanted reporting, or twisted truths...


----------



## Hollywood1053

RACER said:


> I greened him for you!


me too...


----------



## deano77511

Hollywood1053 said:


> me too...


X3


----------



## Mrschasintail

I pray this has a happy ending. I have experience with this kind of situation. Very close.


----------



## XLR_8

6:00 pm tonight 2cool will bring the THUNDER come out and join us !!!


----------



## sharkchum

Still no news. Texas city,Galveston county,and the Constable office have been searching all day. I was informed that I may be having threat and harassment charges filed on me by the two people that know where my daughter is, so Im asking everyone who knows who they are to hang back for now. I don't want anyone getting in trouble. The heat is on them hard now and the police seem to think that they are gonna hide somewhere and not come out intill it cools off. I don't know what to do. I still think that a bunch of people searching and passing out flyers is gonna do more than sitting back and waiting. I can't thank Terry and everyone else involved enough for the reward and all the other work they have put into this. Hopefully one of there friends will turn them in for the money.


----------



## surf_ox

> I was informed that I may be having threat and harassment charges filed on me by the two people that know where my daughter is,


i know theres more to this but from the surface sounds crazy...DO NOT elaborate at all please... not the time or place.

In constant state of prayer for safe return.


----------



## Mrschasintail

There has to be an adult involved somehow. Can't they be charged with something? Harboring..or something? Maybe the threat of that along w/award would encourage them.


----------



## CobraO

Have you thought about getting a private investigator involved? There has got to be someone that works that area and can do more than we can with a PI license.

Just a thought.

http://www.lasorsa.biz/private-investigator.php?state=Texas&county=Galveston&city=Bacliff

http://www.associated-research.com/

http://sandsinvestigations.liveonatt.com/


----------



## surf_ox

thinking aloud and nowhere near a legal whiz...

what is age in TX wehre person can choose to do what they want.

working it backward if someone knows whereabouts of anyone less than that age can they be liable.

also the conditions in your original post do they count for any kind of justification of incapacity to make rational decisions eliminating the above age of self decision

this whole exercise the the exact representation of Proverbs 12:27 ^^^up there below my user name..its my life verse

it reads for those not familiar....The lazy do not roast any game, but the diligent feed on the riches of the hunt.


----------



## trodery

If you would like to assist in the search, here are the latest flyers...


----------



## wisslbritches

trodery said:


> We contacted many of the local Houston media yesterday, if I remember correctly only one station expressed an interest in speaking to the family. It's my belief that with this being a "runaway" situation the media is less interested than if it had been an abduction. I was hoping that the fact Alexis has a condition that requires medication would have changed their minds a bit but as of right now I don't see it happening!


Perhaps they would be more inclined to hear (and read) a story about a group of strangers banding together on a website to help a fellow human being in need. A fellow who 99% of them have never met.

The amount of love, compassion, caring and prayers flowing on this brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## trodery

The reward now stands at $1600


----------



## sciaenid

I pray all ends well...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dallas16v

XLR_8 said:


> 6:00 pm tonight 2cool will bring the THUNDER come out and join us !!!


I should be in the area around then. The wife and I have a few firends in the area and we are going to see what we can do.. If you see a pewter color Avalanche in the area, it will be me..


----------



## speckle-catcher

Terry - 

I shared your latest poster with the reward on TJ Aulds facebook page


----------



## goinpostal3

Question... 
What are the parents/guardians of Alexis's friend Kaycee Chestnut doing or saying? Anyone talked to them? 

Since they've been down this road with her recently and she was found in the same area they are believed to be in, I'd think any info they could share would be helpful...


----------



## Duke

up


----------



## portalto

Reposting the new flyer on my fb


----------



## FOUL HOOKED

sharkchum said:


> I was informed that I may be having threat and harassment charges filed on me by the two people that know where my daughter is, so Im asking everyone who knows who they are to hang back for now.


Your kidding, harboring a runaway is a crime not searching for your daughter and leaning on some scumbag who knows where she is! I dont think that'll stick Johnny! But you dont wanna interfere with the investigation either. Hope she returns soon, the streets are not a place for a little girl wether she thinks it is or not. Let me know if you need anything bro! Still in greenisle right down from your place.


----------



## trodery

ALEXIS HAS BEEN FOUND!

More details later


----------



## XLR_8

She was just found heading over to verify


----------



## I Fall In

trodery said:


> ALEXIS HAS BEEN FOUND!
> 
> More details later


Thank the Lord. 
Trodery, I don't know you but I want to. You SIR are one helluva Man.
Thank You for all you've done on this issue. 
God Bless
Freddie

Sharkchum We will keep your family in our prayers.


----------



## reeltimer

Awesome Terry on reward.I mentioned to John last night but we were caught up on the latest Intel. I'm asking yall to stop bombarding there Facebook account because that Intel pipeline is completely dried up since that happened. there's another way and I'm not going to go into it so that gets dried up. the reward is starting to get some chatter on that other way. these girls friends ,family, and whoever they might talk to is starting to slowly trickle too nothing. this is not good this is when they tend to reach out to strangers.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## JFolm

This is great news please share the details.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville

I Fall In said:


> Thank the Lord.
> Trodery, I don't know you but I want to. You SIR are one helluva Man.
> Thank You for all you've done on this issue.
> God Bless
> Freddie
> 
> Sharkchum We will keep your family in our prayers.


Ditto!


----------



## katypond

Thank God!


----------



## Herb Burnwell

Headed over to do more driving and looking when xlr8 called and said they found her. Supposedly spotted walking againg. Maybe by a family member mabey not dont know details. She went into house, cops were called and got her out i think. Again dont quite me. Xlr8 is my brother in law and good friend of johnny so getting second hand info right now.


----------



## DCAVA

Great news!! Thank the Lord! Take care of her medical needs.


----------



## DJ77360

Thank the Lord and 2cool for bring your daughter back to you.
God Bless


----------



## reeltimer

Yes I just got the call from John.awesome

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Riley & Sons

The 2Cool force seemed stronger than the police force. Thank God they found her. Regardless of who found her the most important thing is that she has been found. What a great ending!


----------



## reeltimer

My Intel said they were in that area.thanks 2 cool and all involved.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## dbarham

Thank yall and thank god!! I would hate to face my ol man after i pulled a stunt like that!!!


----------



## THH

*Great News!*

I have watched every post hoping and praying she was found. Thank God she has been found. I will keep all the family in my prayers. The support from the 2Cool family is awesome!


----------



## crashboatbasin

Great news


----------



## Zeitgeist

Good news!


----------



## mustangeric

this is great


----------



## TWHJ28

Very good news


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Good job 2cool. Give her a huge hug THEN ring her neck. I can only imagine the swings in emotions u are/were having. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WildCard07

Thank God! That is great news. That is the power of a few good people with common interests and a common goal. It never ceases to amaze me what the fine folks on this site are capable of. Proud to be a 2cooler.


----------



## WillieT

Great news.


----------



## hoosierplugger

Great news!!


----------



## MarkU

This is the best news I've heard, in a long time. I can't imagine the relief of our 2cool brother! My wife and I have been following this, and praying from the start! This site has just proved we are all family, in our (wife's and my) eyes! If you need any financial help, for treating and helping her. PM me, I'll do what I can. Again, this site is awesome!


----------



## ReelBadCompany

Power of prayer and 2cool!!


----------



## reeltimer

This place sure can be special at times.like the above post.green sent.


----------



## rubberducky

Thank god!! As said by others I have been watching this from day one prying for a great outcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## artys_only

*Thank God !*

And the power of 2cool


----------



## bubbas kenner

Amen and to God be the glory God bless you Johnny and our 2 cool.


----------



## Tortuga

I Fall In said:


> Thank the Lord.
> Trodery, I don't know you but I want to. You SIR are one helluva Man.
> Thank You for all you've done on this issue.
> God Bless
> Freddie
> 
> Sharkchum We will keep your family in our prayers.


LOL...Freddie, now you have learned what a lot of us already knew. Terry is like a dawg with a dammed bone once he gets involved in something...

Ain't no 'quit' in that bald headed rascal....Might ask Miss Lois about that....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=171860&highlight=Miss+Lois


----------



## roundman

great news hope everything works out!


----------



## TAMUscott

bubbas kenner said:


> Amen and to God be the glory God bless you Johnny and our 2 cool.


x2 Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Tortuga said:


> LOL...Freddie, now you have learned what a lot of us already knew. Terry is like a dawg with a dammed bone once he gets involved in something...
> 
> Ain't no 'quit' in that bald headed rascal.....


Except for pheasant hunting and wade fishing...LOL. Good job buddy!


----------



## Trouthunter

Excellent guys and way to stand up Terry!

Hoping everything will work itself out at home and that she'll be happy and content there.

TH


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Good Deal! :smile:


----------



## SaltyHank

Fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Thanks be to God and may these last few days have instilled some sense in the young lady's head.


----------



## Cody C

THH said:


> I have watched every post hoping and praying she was found. Thank God she has been found. I will keep all the family in my prayers. The support from the 2Cool family is awesome!


Glad she has been found!

Cody C


----------



## carryyourbooks

Tortuga said:


> LOL...Freddie, now you have learned what a lot of us already knew. Terry is like a dawg with a dammed bone once he gets involved in something...
> 
> Ain't no 'quit' in that bald headed rascal....Might ask Miss Lois about that....
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=171860&highlight=Miss+Lois


this!^^^^

finally, i clicked on this thread and there's good news to tell. God bless 2cool for what you do and what you stand for, and each and every member or the 2cool family!


----------



## Duke

Great job all of the 2cool family and especially Terry.


----------



## scwine

Hope all is going to be well the family. 

2Cool has grown into a very powerful good thing...May it continue.


----------



## tunchistheman

Thank God and God Bless.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360

Glad she OK Johnny!!!! Prayers answered........


----------



## slimeyreel

*Thank God*

Another one sent up for you and your daughter.


----------



## XLR_8

Thanks everyone from the2cool gang she was found safe not quite sound but a very good out come from what it could have been Johnny is very glad to have found his daughter safe thanks to the 2cool gang and an even bigger thanks to Terry 
I'm sure Johnny will be on here in due time to thank everyone as soon as he has things settled back down. 
thanks aging from the bottom of our hearts Johnny is like my brother to me!!!


----------



## rusty2009

Great news . Hope everything works out in the family. God Bless everybody in the 2cool family


----------



## fishingtwo

This is fantastic news and an awesome job by several fellow 2cool members. I applaud your relentless effort and time in resolving this sad situation.

Was the other girl found as well?

My prayers and great this has had a happy ending.


----------



## Bregier79

Great news!! I still am amazed by the power of this forum


----------



## XLR_8

Yes both girls were found together by a local bacliff cook from one of the area restaurants from one of the2cool flyers. Good work 2cool


----------



## reeltimer

XLR_8 said:


> Yes both girls were found together by a local bacliff cook from one of the area restaurants from one of the2cool flyers. Good work 2cool[/QUO
> 
> yep i wish we could talk and tell all but can't at the moment.This is over in some respects but the hard part comes for the families involved.That cook can cook to been in there many times.


----------



## portalto

Wonderful news and prayers continue.


----------



## sotexhookset

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Good job 2cool. Give *her a huge hug* THEN* ring her neck.* I can only imagine the* swings in emotions u are*/were having.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


This except for the we're part. Much bigger. Get her some help and keep that pos friend away. Glad you found her well enough.

Trod- you're the man.


----------



## frank n texas

Very glad to hear she is back and safe for now...


----------



## RACER

God does answer in his own time we just have to trust him...


----------



## ReelMNSurfStyle

been following this story from the beginning. Only thing i have been able to contribute were prayers finally got to log on to some good news.


----------



## glenbo

Thank you Heavenly Father for bringing her home! We've been praying for both of you, John. We hope all will be well from now on. Mark 9:23


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

sotexhookset said:


> This except for the we're part. Much bigger. Get her some help and keep that pos friend away. Glad you found her well enough.
> 
> Trod- you're the man.


Very happy she was found safe, and Terry you can take a huge chunk of credit for making this happen!
I for one could not agree with this statement more. Having been through a similar problem with our then 15 year old son 8 years ago...the real battle begins now for this family. Keep them in your prayers...we found Texas extremely lacking in quality help for parents and kids going through these kind of problems. Hopefully things have changed in this aspect in the last 8 years.


----------



## RRbohemian

Great news!


----------



## joshzharris

Been following this from the beginning but wasn't able to help or contribute much other than sharing the poster on FB.

Glad to hear that they have been found and been reunited with their families.

Great job 2coolers!!!


----------



## fender bender

Great news!!!!!


----------



## trodery

Thank ya'll for the kind words but to be honest I really had nothing to do with Alexis being found, all I did was print a few flyers, try to rally support and awareness. It was the relentless efforts of her family that brought her back home. 

Before Sharkchum's first post on this thread I never knew him or even seen any of his post, all I knew was the man was asking for help. It was a pleasure meeting Johnny, his wife and sister and speaking to a few of his close friends who were also doing what they could to help find Alexis.

I have always said and believed this.... God brings people together for a Reason, a Season or a Lifetime!


----------



## Mrschasintail

I'm so happy to hear this. I hope she realizes how much she is loved and doesn't do it again. God Bless.


----------



## Tortuga

FlatoutFishin said:


> Very happy she was found safe, and Terry you can take a huge chunk of credit for making this happen!
> I for one could not agree with this statement more. Having been through a similar problem with our then 15 year old son 8 years ago...*the real battle begins now for this family*. Keep them in your prayers...we found Texas extremely lacking in quality help for parents and kids going through these kind of problems. Hopefully things have changed in this aspect in the last 8 years.


Agree completely, FOF.. Been there myself and can say for sure their problems are far from over. A lifetime of hurt is heading for them.. Bi-polar is not like a bad cold...

Just glad they got thru this chapter with a happy ending. Praying for them down the road...


----------



## Justin_Time

This is the best news I've heard in quite some time. I can't even imagine going through this, and I don't even have any children. 2cool is awesome!


----------



## Baseballdad12

your a good man Terry. I dont know you personally but i dont think you will ever have a problem getting folks to lend you a hand if you ever need it... Green to ya my friend.


----------



## LazyL

trodery said:


> Thank ya'll for the kind words but to be honest I really had nothing to do with Alexis being found, all I did was print a few flyers, try to rally support and awareness. It was the relentless efforts of her family that brought her back home.
> 
> Before Sharkchum's first post on this thread I never knew him or even seen any of his post, all I knew was the man was asking for help. It was a pleasure meeting Johnny, his wife and sister and speaking to a few of his close friends who were also doing what they could to help find Alexis.
> 
> I have always said and believed this.... God brings people together for a Reason, a Season or a Lifetime!


Well said sir!! I have been reading this post since it was posted and I am glad she has been found by her family. You sir are a good man for what you have said and done. I am sure you will forever have great support from this 2cool community and it is well deserved..


----------



## RACER

trodery said:


> Thank ya'll for the kind words but to be honest I really had nothing to do with Alexis being found, all I did was print a few flyers, try to rally support and awareness. It was the relentless efforts of her family that brought her back home.
> 
> Before Sharkchum's first post on this thread I never knew him or even seen any of his post, all I knew was the man was asking for help. It was a pleasure meeting Johnny, his wife and sister and speaking to a few of his close friends who were also doing what they could to help find Alexis.
> 
> I have always said and believed this.... God brings people together for a Reason, a Season or a Lifetime!


AMEN


----------



## surf_ox

so why did this make the news....

http://blog.chron.com/newswatch/2013/08/2-cypress-teen-friends-vanish-car-found-in-san-antonio/

and our version did not????


----------



## 61Bubbletop

surf_ox said:


> so why did this make the news....
> 
> http://blog.chron.com/newswatch/2013/08/2-cypress-teen-friends-vanish-car-found-in-san-antonio/
> 
> and our version did not????


I was thinking the same thing. Channel 11 lead off with this story on the 10:00 PM news last night.


----------



## fouL-n-fin

I think I've read ever post. God is good. Happy to hear about this happy ending! Terry your a good man! The power of 2coolfishing is amazing. Glad to be apart of such an amazing network! 


Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## TexasVines

wow I do not know how I missed this thread before and it is pretty amazing that people that do not know each other can come together and put out info that actually gets amazing results.....there are several on here that should be very proud of their efforts

I am also kind of surprised/saddened by how many others seemed to have had a similar experience to this on this very forum

for those that feel their kids are not doing as they wish them to do and there is even a remote possibility of something like this happening in the future my advice is this

1. get a GPS tracking device placed in all of your family vehicles that your kid might have access to and get one that plugs into the ODBII plug under the dash and of course do not let the kids know it is in there

they are very cheap these days (especially relative to the well being of a kid), but they are under the price of many boating electronics so they are affordable.......you can get ones that you only activate the search feature and pay for it when needed so the device is in the car, powered up by the ODBII/Car Battery and you are not paying a monthly fee until the time comes you need to track......you can track in real time from any internet capable device

a guy that I watch on youtube that is a repoman that really knows his stuff uses this company

http://www.gpsit.com/en/

2. I would immediately get access to all banking/atm/debit cards/credit card accounts so that you can log in online and see where charges are being made and when

3. I would go behind my kids back and download the latest app that allows their cell phone to be tracked if lost or stolen....I would attempt to do it without their knowledge to be honest and I would also make sure I was on the account for all of those devices

all of this can probably be done for under $500 dollars and it would give you the ability to track any vehicle they might take (if it was one of yours) all their financial activities, and their phone in real time and that can greatly reduce/narrow down the area you need to be looking and can tell you if and when they might run out of gas/cash ect which as many pointed out on this thread is the time when desperation sets in and predators move to strike and that ups the emergency greatly

again if you even remotely think your kid might do something similar to this or you know people (that take advice instead of getting angry) that have kids that might do this or kids that might do it and try and get your kids to go along......take action now, go through the hassle of getting on financial and phone accounts, pay for/get the software on the phones and pay the price to be able to follow the vehicles

hopefully it will be "money wasted", but if the time comes it will be the investment of a lifetime


----------



## Roofish

Awesome news for sure!


----------

